# New Steinberg Rep in the Forums



## Guillermo Navarrete

Hello all, 

I am an official representative of Steinberg, with a quest to find online communities who might have questions or doubts about our Software, products, etc... and I also might learn a lot from you guys as well. 

It seems like a very friendly and nice community. So don't hesitate to contact me if you have any doubt about our Software or music production in general. 

I will be around. :D 

Best regrards,
GN


----------



## Guy Rowland

Terrific! Great to have you here Guillermo.


----------



## Hannes_F

Hello Guillermo,
welcome here to a forum that is most probably unique regarding the collective musical and technical knowledge of members. I' m sure your being here will be very fruitful in many regards.

Best
Hannes


----------



## Rctec

Hello, Guillermo, welcome to a nest of vipers and public durty laundry!
I was just about to fire off an email to Steinberg with an urgent question about C7...
When you have multiple parts soloed in the editor window, it doesn't behave like the old solo anymore: all parts selected in the Editor would play back in solo, now only the track 'on top' seems to play back...bug? Ill-conceived feature? Something I'm doing wrong? Something you are doing wrong? Should be an option? Toggle?RTFM?

Basically, it ruins the way I use the editor for my arranging of multiple parts, so I have to go back to 6.5.

Plus, can you give Dave a nudge about my outstanding requests?

Thanks,
-H-


----------



## dcoscina

Guillermo Navarrete @ Mon Oct 14 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am an official representative of Steinberg, with a quest to find online communities who might have questions or doubts about our Software, products, etc... and I also might learn a lot from you guys as well.
> 
> It seems like a very friendly and nice community. So don't hesitate to contact me if you have any doubt about our Software or music production in general.
> 
> I will be around. :D
> 
> Best regrards,
> GN



Greetings!

I have a couple of questions.

Are you planning on migrating the very underrated (IMO) Halion Symphonic Orchestra to the Cubasis iPad version? It would be great to have some really solid orchestral sounds to sketch with away from the studio.

Also, are you developing some kind of controller plug in to play other iOS inter app audio programs sort of like a VST insert? I know apps like Tabletop has one which is pretty great (not a terrific user interface for editing events though) or even Auria (don't like its GUI either and much prefer Cubasis).

On another note, can you give us more info about the upcoming notation program that Daniel Spreadbury and Sibelius ex patriots are working on? Will you guys include native sounds bundled with the program or will it strictly be notation with some options to play other third party sample libraries? 

Thanks. I know, a lot of questions....

David


----------



## germancomponist

Hello Guillermo,

great to have you here! 

I allow myself a question: I would like to be able to control the tempo via a MIDI controller in Cubase. Will this soon be possible? Maybe via the pitch bend wheel? Then I could set a basic tempo in the middle and could dance back and forth. This is my wish for years.... . 

Or is it now makeable and I only don't know how?

Gunther


----------



## Biggator1999

@Rctec

It sounds like your problem might be caused by the button next to the drop down where you select the current instrument being edited. (I'm sorry, the name escapes me at the moment.) The button next to that, when pressed, limits your editing to only the instrument selected in that drop down menu. When this is on and the window is soloed, only the instrument selected will play back, even while the other instruments are still in the editor window. I added a key command for this button and just turn it on and off as I need to. It would be nice if when that button is engaged, you could still hear the other soloed parts as well, but it's just another key command added to the mix. 

I hope this helped you,

Jason


----------



## rgames

Greetings Guillermo - kudos to you and Steinberg for having an online presence here!

Here's my question to add to the mix: when will we get the Android version of IC Pro?

Thanks,

rgames


----------



## dfhagai

> @Rctec
> 
> It sounds like your problem might be caused by the button next to the drop down where you select the current instrument being edited. (I'm sorry, the name escapes me at the moment.) The button next to that, when pressed, limits your editing to only the instrument selected in that drop down menu. When this is on and the window is soloed, only the instrument selected will play back, even while the other instruments are still in the editor window. I added a key command for this button and just turn it on and off as I need to. It would be nice if when that button is engaged, you could still hear the other soloed parts as well, but it's just another key command added to the mix.
> 
> I hope this helped you,
> 
> Jason



It's called "edit active part only".


----------



## muziksculp

Hi Guillermo,

Nice to see you at VI-Control Forum. Thanks for offering your support on this forum. 

Q. Will Steinberg release *Halion Symphonic Orch. 2* in the near future ? or are there no hopes or plans this will ever happen ? 

I asked this question on the Steinberg forums, with hopes to hear from someone at Steinberg, but so far... Zippo. No feedback on this at all. Although that topic has more than 9000. views :roll: So, I'm not sure you can enlighten us with some good news on this, or you are under some type of NDA, and can't comment on it. 

Also, when will we see some *high-quality Sample Libraries for Halion 5* ? I think this is badly needed for a great sampler like H5. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Biggator1999

@dfhagai

Thanks. I wasn't in front of my computer and the name slipped my mind. 

Jason


----------



## Piano & Strings

Welcome Guillermo!

Great to have a direct route to the creator of VST


----------



## Martin K

Welcome Guillermo! 

Cubase has been flawless for me so far (still on 6.5 tho), but great to know where to send the wishlists 

best,
Martin


----------



## olajideparis

Hi Guillermo,

Steinberg's desire to reach out to it's users and engage in dialogue is among one of many reasons I jumped ship from Logic to Cubase. What a welcomed change.


----------



## KingIdiot

hi


----------



## jamwerks

Guillermo Navarrete @ Mon Oct 14 said:


> It seems like a very friendly and nice community.


 Not sure you're at the right place, but welcome anyway! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hal

Great to have you here get ready for the questions and requests


----------



## Rob

Welcome here, Guillermo!


----------



## valexnerfarious

i have cubase 7 elements and ive noticed that the asio(performance load) is much much higher than in cubase 6..just wondering how i can fix that or is it a program flaw..i know the full version of cubase 7 just had an update to fix this


----------



## Rctec

Thai You, Jason and Hagai.
But it's still not the desired behavior. If you solo'ed parts in the editor before, you used to hear all parts selected in the editor, but you could choose between Editing all parts or just the 'active' part only (The one on top). It effected editing behavior, not playback behavior. Now it solos the active part if you have 'edit active part' selected, which changes its functionality by combining it with a playback behavior,, adds another step to the work flow, when really, rather than combining two functions into one button, they should have given us a 'solo active part' button, and left the other one alone...

There is that great German word: "Verschlimmbessern" - to fuck things up through improvement... This seems to me one of those situations, where they actually made the workflow worse.

I notice that young Guillaume seems to be missing in action already...

Best,

-H-


----------



## Rctec

I hate Spell Check!
Obviously I meant Thank You! Not "Thai" 
H


----------



## dgburns

Rctec @ Tue Oct 15 said:


> Thai You, Jason and Hagai.
> 
> 
> I notice that young Guillaume seems to be missing in action already...
> 
> Best,
> 
> -H-



methinks the vipers got to him!


----------



## germancomponist

Oh, no response so far... .


----------



## paulmatthew

> Hello, Guillermo, welcome to a nest of vipers and public durty laundry!



Maybe Rctec's comment scared him off. Let's hope not.


----------



## Hannes_F

I was wondering as well why he did not come back here and did a name search. Apparently Guillermo meanwhile did adress several Steinberg / Cubase / Nuendo related topics across the forum, just not in this thread.


----------



## Christof

I wish Apple would send an official representative for Logic issues here!

No, I will not switch over to Cubase


----------



## JFK

Rctec @ Mon Oct 14 said:


> Hello, Guillermo, welcome to a nest of vipers and public durty laundry!
> I was just about to fire off an email to Steinberg with an urgent question about C7...
> When you have multiple parts soloed in the editor window, it doesn't behave like the old solo anymore: all parts selected in the Editor would play back in solo, now only the track 'on top' seems to play back...bug? Ill-conceived feature? Something I'm doing wrong? Something you are doing wrong? Should be an option? Toggle?RTFM?
> 
> Basically, it ruins the way I use the editor for my arranging of multiple parts, so I have to go back to 6.5.
> 
> Plus, can you give Dave a nudge about my outstanding requests?
> 
> Thanks,
> -H-



Why is something that's so obviously broken being ignored? What is the rational explanation for why Steinberg ignores these issues?

Would it result in too much user-friendliness @ one time for the Cubase users? It's more profitable to spread it out over the next two versions? :D


----------



## IFM

Well so far he's vanished...once bitten...


----------



## JFK

Dragonwind @ Wed Dec 04 said:


> Well so far he's vanished...once bitten...



Can't he see that we mean well? 0oD


----------

